# טוב, אז קצת קרדיטים גם מפה...



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

טוב, אז קצת קרדיטים גם מפה... 
אז אנחנו פרק ב' אחד של השנייה,
החלטנו ללכת על חתונה קטנה, רצינו משהו אינטימי וקטן וכמו שהוא הגדיר את זה הכי טוב- "זה היה כמו סדר פסח, רק קצת גדול יותר".
היה נפלא.

אז אני מתחילה-
*איפור ושיער*
היה לי ברור מהרגע שהוא הציע, שאני לוקחת את אתי אלבכרי.
אתי ואני התחברנו בחתונה הראשונה שלי, אז היא איפרה אותי, ומאז היא מלווה אותי כחברה טובה בחיי וכמאפרת ומעצבת שיער באירועים.
מאחר ואני סומכת עליה בעיניים עצומות, את איפור ושיער ניסיון עשינו בערך שבוע לפני החתונה- כמה יפה שיצא אז, יצא מדהים ביום החתונה.
ממליצה בחום רב.

*טבעות*
את הטבעות שלנו (כמו גם את טבעת האירוסין והעגילים לחתונה) קנינו בעדי תכשיטים ברחוב אחוזה ברעננה.
המחירים שלו סבירים, השירות מעולה והעיצובים מקסימים.
שוב, ממליצה בחום.

*נעליים*
את הנעליים שלי קניתי אצל רוני קנטור, הן היו נוחות להפליא, אבל לצערי מהמכות הכי קטנות הציפוי של הנעל (שהיא לא עור) נהרס.
חבל שבכאלו סכומים המוצר לא איכותי יותר.
בכל מקרה, כמו שאמרתי- הנעליים היו נוחות מאוד, וכשחושבים על העובדה שנעלתי אותן לראשונה רק ביום של החתונה, אז אפשר בהחלט לסמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 חיובי.

*כתובה, חופה ורב*
התחתנו בחתונה רפורמית פלוס פלוס, מה זה אומר? שעשינו חופה כדת משה וישראל, אבל לא עם רב מהרבנות, אלא עם דוד שלי היקר שחיתן אותנו (אין לו שום רקע בזה), 
הקריא ושר את כל טקס החופה מסידור משפחה, כך שכל האלמנטים היו שם, חוץ מהרבנות- תודה לאל (במוסד הזה אני עוברת רק ברוורס בתקווה שהפעם היחידה היתה כבר).
את נוסח הכתובה לקחנו מאיזשהו אתר ואחי הקטן המוכשר עיצב הכל בפורמט להדפסה.
הדפסנו את הכתובה על קנווס בחנות צילום ברעננה- ספיד דיגיטל, על רחוב אחוזה, שירות מעולה, מהיר ואדיב, עכשיו היא תלויה לנו על הקיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את החופה הכנו בעצמנו- קנינו 4 במבוקים גבוהים, סרטי סאטן בלבן וזהב אותם ליפפתי במשך שעות על הבמבוקים, בד שיפון לבן שלקחנו לתופר והוא עשה עליו אוברלוק ולולאות, ובנינו את החופה שלנו בעצמנו.
זה לא היה זול במיוחד, אבל זה היה שלנו.
אנחנו מוכרים אותה אגב, אם מישהי מעוניינת.

*הזמנות*
את ההזמנות עיצבתי בפוטושופ והדפסתי אצל צילוגרף.
גם שם- יחס אדיב, שירות מעולה ומהיר, לא יכולתי לבקש יותר מזה.
http://www.zilo.co.il/

*המקום*
מאחר ורצינו חתונה קטנה, החלטנו ללכת על מסעדה, שנינו חובבי אוכל גדולים מאוד, ורצינו משהו איכותי במיוחד.
במקרה הוא גיגל "מסעדה קטנה לחתונה" התוצאה הראשונה או השנייה היתה MARABOO ברמת גן, הסתכלנו בתמונות באתר, הזלנו יחד ריר וידענו שזה המקום.
דיברנו איתם, קיבלנו טיוטת חוזה, הצעת מחיר, באנו לטעימות עם האחים שלנו, היה מדהים!! איזה אוכל, איזו רמה, איזו איכות... להתעלף...
למחרת כבר באנו לסגור.
אני ממליצה לכל מי שאוהב אוכל טוב ואיכותי, מטבח שף, ללכת לאכול שם.
האוכל פשוט מדהים.
השף של המסעדה- יואב בר, ומנהל האירוע- שלומי (לא זוכרת שם משפחה), היו נהדרים, תקתקו הכל, היה פשוט מוצלח בכל רמה אפשרית, האורחים היו ממש מרוצים מהאוכל ומהשירות,
וגם אנחנו.
היה נפלא ואנחנו ממש שמחים ומרוצים שבחרנו בהם.

*צלם*
אחי הגדול הוא צלם ומדריך בבית ספר לצילום, המתנה שלו לחתונה היתה צלם- מקס דיגיטל.
מקס (מקסים גולובנוב) היה מדהים! היה כל כך כיף להעביר איתו את היום, התמונות יצאו מעולה, העמיד אותנו במקומות שבחיים לא הייתי חושבת להצטלם בהם, והוציא תמונות מרהיבות באמת.
ממליצה בחום, גם על הצלם וגם על האדם שמאחורי המצלמה.

*מוזיקה*
לקחנו את ההרכב The Blue Strings.
יש לי הרבה מאוד מה להגיד על ההתנהלות של מי שהוביל את ההרכב (ולא דברים חיוביים במיוחד), אבל מאחר והוא עזב אותם, אני אשאר עם המחמאות, כי הם באמת היו מעולים (ועכשיו שהוא עזב אותם אז גם ממליצה בחום),
הגענו אליהם דרך חברים, הם ניגנו מוזיקה חיה בקבלת הפנים, בכניסה וביציאה מהחופה ואחרי הקינוחים.
היה מצויין, אנשים נהנו מאוד.

*מתנה לאורחים*
באחד מהשיטוטים פה קראתי קרדיטים של אחת הבנות (תסלח לי אותה אחת שאני לא זוכרת מי היא) ו"גנבתי" רעיון- לחלק כרטיסי חיש-גד לאורחים.
אחי הקטן עיצב כרטיס קטן "תודה שבאתם, שהמזל הטוב יגיע גם אליכם", שמנו במעטפה יחד עם כרטיס חיש גד לכל אורח, נרשמה התלהבות והיה ממש נחמד "להחזיר" משהו קטן מאיתנו.

*שמלה*
מאז החתונה של אחי הגדול, ב-99', הייתי בטוחה שאת שמלת הכלה הבאה שלי אני אקנה אצל "קארין".
המחירים היו סבירים, לא היתה התפלצנות לגבי שמלה לבנה או לא לבנה, וידעתי שאני אקנה שם.
זה היה המקום הראשון שפקדנו, והתברר שמאז 99', דברים השתנו.
שמלות ערב בכל הצבעים עלו 700 ש"ח בעוד אותה שמלה רק בצבע לבן עלתה 1800 שקל.
לא עזרה העובדה שלא ביקשתי התאמה אישית, לבן עולה יותר.
אמרנו שלום ולא תודה, ויצאנו משם.
נכנסנו לחנות הסמוכה, "שולי", שם מצאתי את השמלה, מקסימה, פשוטה, עדינה, בדיוק מה שרציתי- נשפכת ועדינה.
שילמנו ולקחנו לתופר שלנו לכמה תיקונים קטנים.
http://www.facebook.com/SHULYBOUTIQUE

*בגדים לחתן*
את הבגדים שלו קנינו בחנות שנקראת "אל על" ברעננה, רחוב אחוזה פינת בר אילן, נכנסנו ויצאנו תוך רבע שעה.
בחיי.
זו היתה הקנייה הכי מהירה אי פעם, המוכר רק הסתכל עליו, הלביש אותו ברגע וחצי בדיוק לטעמו.
3 שעות אחרי גם המכנסיים היו אחרי מכפלת.

*עוגות מעוצבות*
אז היתה לנו עוגת חתונה מהממת, שתי קומות, למעלה שני חתולים ומקושטת ב"כדורי צמר", הכל מבצק סוכר.
לבת הגדולה שלו היתה יומולדת יום אחרי אז קנינו גם לה עוגה עם בלרינה והשמחה היתה גדולה.
את העוגות עשינו אצל עדיה מ"הפתעוגה".
עדיה היתה מקצועית ומקסימה ונהדרת, הלכנו אליה לטעימות כי רציתי לוודא שהעוגות לא רק יפות, אלא גם טעימות...
העוגה של הבת חוסלה עד תום, את שלנו לא הספיקו לאכול.
ממליצה בחום רב רב רב.
http://www.haftauga.co.il/

נראה לי שזהו,
היה מוצלח, נהנינו מאוד,
היה כיף לארגן ולתכנן כי עשינו בדיוק מה שרצינו ולא פחות.

תודה על האירוח פה


----------



## FalseAngel (27/10/12)

קצר לעניין ונשמע שעשיתם בדיוק מה שרציתם 
מזל טוב!!


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

קפיצה קטנה לגובה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/12)

מזל טוב! 
נשמע שהיה לכם אירוע מקסים!
שמחה לשמוע שהיה לכם כיף ושמח וכיף לקרוא את התובנות שלכם. 

המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

שכחתי כמה קרדיטים, וכשמגיע מגיע-  *ציפורניים*
סמדר קדמי, ברעננה, הגעתי לשם יום לפני החתונה עם לק ירוק חזק על הציפורניים... הבחורה שם כמעט התעלפה, אבל לזכותה יאמר שהצליחה להוריד את כל הצבע ולעשות לי אחלה פרנץ' שבעולם וגם במחיר ממש סבבה.

*גבות*
אולי זה המקום להגיד שאני קצת עצלנית ושכחנית... וכל הזמן אמרתי, "כבר אני מתקשרת לליאורה לקבוע גבות".
ואז הגיע יום שלישי, שזה שלושה ימים לפני החתונה ואני נראית כמו דולצ'ין.
התקשרתי לליאורה האלופה!!! והיא קיבלה אותי כבר באותו יום.
היא מקבלת בהוד השרון, מי שצריכה- אני ממליצה בהרבה אהבה וחום, היא ממש מוצלחת ומקסימה.

*מסרקיה*
את המסרקיה שלי מצאתי בדוכן בסינמה סיטי גלילות, מול הסניף של הבלאק, היו לו שם דברים ממש מקסימים ויפים.


----------



## ronitvas (27/10/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
בהחלט עושה הרושם שהפעם זה כמו שצריך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









אוהבת מאוד את המסעדה, וזה מקום מקסים לקיים אירועים קטנים - אוכל מצויין ושירות מקסים. מסכימה מאוד עם ההמלצה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתי שמחה לראות את הכתובה והכרטיס תודה לאורחים. אם בא לך, צרפי.
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם והמון מזל טוב


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

כרטיס תודה לאורחים


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

הכתובה


----------



## ronitvas (27/10/12)

אהבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
גם את הכרטיסים. במיוחד את העובדה שבירכתם את האורחים. גם בלי כרטיסי החיש גד, זאת ברכה שיכולה "לעמוד" בפני עצמה וזה ממש יפה לכשעצמו


----------



## m a y a n a (27/10/12)

הכתובה מרגשת 
מאיפה המלל?
ואילו המילים שאמרתם תחת החופה? שמני כחותם והכניסיני?


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/10/12)

בחופה אני אמרתי לו כמה דברים, 
הוא אמר לי את שלו כשהיינו אחד על אחת.
את המלל לקחנו מהכתובה של אחי וגיסתי,
אבל בשיטוט ברשת אפשר למצוא את הנוסח הזה בכל מיני אתרים.
אני מניחה שגם הם לקחו מהרשת.


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/10/12)

בבקשה:  http://www.ktuba.net/index.php/ketubahtxt1
הראשון מימין נראה לי אותו הנוסח.


----------



## behappy (27/10/12)

מזל טוב והמון אושר!! 
אגב, התכשיטים שבתמונה הנוספת מקסימים. אני כל כך אוהבת פנינים


----------



## נעמה 156 (27/10/12)

הקרטדים מקסים מקסים ואני מאוד את 
הריעון של אירוע אנטימי ולכן המסעדה נראת לי בחירה מצוינת,
בארץ ממש לא מקובל לעשות עוגות מעצבות בניגוד לארה"ב וממש מענין אותי איך נראת שלכם ואולי תמונה מקדימה של השמלה (אפשר בלי פנים כמובן) ושל ההזמנות.
סתם סקרנות שלי אבל ממש הייתי רוצה לראות


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

השמלה


----------



## נעמה 156 (27/10/12)

קודם כל תודה! 
ודבר שינה הכל בטוב טעם,השמלה יפהפה,העוגה מקסימה וההזמנות מתקות.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקיצור נראה שבאמת הצלחתם לעשות אירוע קטן אנטימי ומקסים אז המון מזל טוב ושיהיה לכם חיים מקסים כמו האירוע שהפקתם ויותר


----------



## yael rosen (28/10/12)

שמלה יפייפיה 
ומרעננת ביופיה


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/10/12)

תודה


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

העוגה


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

ההזמנות 
שאגב, התבלבלתי וכתבתי שעיצבתי בפוטושופ, טעות שלי, אין לי מושג איך להשתמש בפוטושופ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התכוונתי ב-power point


----------



## Bobbachka (27/10/12)

איזה הזמנה מדליקה!!!


----------



## מיכאלה262 (28/10/12)

איזה מגניב!! 
מי עשה לכם את ההזמנה?
אחותי עכשיו מחפשת מאיירת.


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/10/12)

אני הכנתי אותה ב-power point עם תמונות שיש 
שם ואת ה-border יצרתי מתמונה שמצאתי בגוגל.


----------



## gitaast (27/10/12)

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## Pixelss (27/10/12)

היה תענוג לקרוא! 
ממש חתונה כלבבי, אם הייתי יכולה לבחור כנראה שככה פחות או יותר הייתי בוחרת את החתונה שלי, מסעדה טובה, משהו אינטימי ונעים.

אפשר לשאול אם היה לכם תפריט מובנה מראש? אירוע בסגנון בופה?
מעניין אותי לדעת איך המסעדה התמודדה עם 100 איש.

שיהיה המון מזל טוב להמשך, אהבה ואושר.


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

האירוע היה בהגשה, התפריט מובנה. 
בטעימות טעמנו את כ-ל התפריט למעט פטה הכבד שאותו עושים באותו היום בלבד טרי טרי.
על כל שולחן היו תפריטים והאורחים בחרו להם את המנות העיקריות והאחרונות (עיקריות בחירה מתוך חמש ואחרונות בחירה מתוך 2).
המנות הראשונות הוגשו ללא הפסקה עד שיצאנו לחופה- הסדר היה:
מנות ראשונות+קבלת פנים
חופה
עיקריות
קינוחים+הופעה

הכל בהגשה, המסעדה התמודדה מעולה עם כל 65 האורחים שלנו בו זמנית, המלצרים היו אדיבים ונחמדים מאוד.


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

האירוע היה בהגשה, התפריט מובנה. 
בטעימות טעמנו את כ-ל התפריט למעט פטה הכבד שאותו עושים באותו היום בלבד טרי טרי.
על כל שולחן היו תפריטים והאורחים בחרו להם את המנות העיקריות והאחרונות (עיקריות בחירה מתוך חמש ואחרונות בחירה מתוך 2).
המנות הראשונות הוגשו ללא הפסקה עד שיצאנו לחופה- הסדר היה:
מנות ראשונות+קבלת פנים
חופה
עיקריות
קינוחים+הופעה

הכל בהגשה, המסעדה התמודדה מעולה עם כל 65 האורחים שלנו בו זמנית, המלצרים היו אדיבים ונחמדים מאוד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/12)

שמעתי דברים טובים על מאראבו 
זה ממש קרוב לעבודה שלי, כך שיצא לי לטעום מרק שהוזמן משם. 
אני בטוחה שהאוכל היה מעולה - שמעתי המון המון דברים טובים.


----------



## Pixelss (27/10/12)

תודה על המידע 
אני מאוד אוהבת את מסעדת מארבו ועניין אותי לדעת איך הם התמודדו עם כמות כזאת גדולה של אנשים בעיקר בגלל המטבח (השירות שם תמיד מעולה).
הפיתרון של 5 מנות עיקריות בטח איפשר להם להתמודד עם זה בצורה יפה ומאוד משמח אותי לשמוע שהיה מוצלח כי אם כבר עושים אירוע במסעדה מאוד חשוב טיב האוכל וההתמודדות של המסעדה עם הסיטואציה.

אחלה בחירה במקום לדעתי!


----------



## simplicity83 (27/10/12)

מזל טוב מיצה 
כיף לשמוע שעשיתם בדיוק את מה שרציתם 
מאראבו זו אחת המסעדות המעולות והאהובות עלינו. הבחור עובד באיזור, אז אין כמו דייט צהריים להפוגה מכל הבלגן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אשמח לראות (תמונות חתוכות, אם אתם לא רוצים להיחשף) של יתר הדברים כמו השמלה, נעליים, הזמנות וכו'

שיהיו חיים מאושרים


----------



## מיצה נבים (27/10/12)

תמונות למעלה, נעליים בקישור לרוני קנטור


----------



## simplicity83 (27/10/12)

תודה


----------



## Natalila (27/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
נראה שהייתה חתונה אינטימית ומדהימה.
אהבתי איך שתיארתם את זה "כמו סדר פסח רק גדול יותר"
וכמו שאמרו פה מעליי - זה בדיוק מה שאני הייתי רוצה..


----------



## Bobbachka (27/10/12)

אהבתי מאוד! 
קרדיטים מרעננים ומעניינים.
מצטרפת לנאמר לפני- ממש מרגישים שהחתונה הייתה לגמרי שלכם ושיקפה אתכם.
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (27/10/12)

נשמע כמו חתונה שהייתי שמחה להיות חלק ממנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי את הבחירות שלכם מאוד.
קטן ואינטימי נשמע לי מעולה, וכמו שאת כותבת, התאים לכם מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
גם אני אשמח מאוד לראות עוד תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

מאחלת המשך הצלחה בפרק ב', שימשיך להיות מלא אהבה לתמיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/10/12)

עוד משהו קטן שכחתי- 
השמלה של השושבינה- הקטנה של בן זוגי

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WHITE-R...irls_Wedding_Apparel&var=&hash=item9503738cf4

השמלה הגיעה חדשה, במצב מעולה, בדיוק במידות שהיו כתובות באתר, וישבה עליה נפלא!!


ותודה לכולן על התגובות המקסימות


----------



## ronitvas (28/10/12)

איזה מדליק! 
אלה פרחים בתוך "כיס"?


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/10/12)

כן, כמובן לא פרחים אמיתיים, 
אבל זה פשוט היה מקסים להפליא, ובאותו המחיר בדיוק ראיתי שמלות טריקו מעאפנות בארץ, כך שגם עם המשלוח פשוט יצא שווה.
היא נראתה כזו מתוקה...


----------



## ronitvas (28/10/12)

כמובן... 
גם בלי לראות את הפנים, היא נראית כזאת שכיף לנשנש ולמחוץ


----------



## lanit (28/10/12)

מזל טוב! 
אני מאוד אוהבת שעשיתם חתונה קטנה בlow key- משפחתי, צנוע, אוכל טוב, שמח. מה עוד צריך? רק אהבה והצלחה בהמשך הדרך


----------



## sharon30a (28/10/12)

וואיי...ריגשתותי מותק 
איזה עדינה, איזה רכה, איזה לבנה (את את 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) איזו פשטות זוהרת!

פשוט מקסימה! בכלל הכל נראה מקסים. המסעדה מעולה מעולה +! אכלנו בה לא מזמן והיה שוס גדוללל ייאמממייי.. תודה שחווית דעתך על רוני קנטור. כמעט קניתי ממנה זוג בדיוק כמו שלך. עכשיו אני מבינה כמה לחלוטין לא מצדיק את המחיר המופקע שלה

אגב, הקטנה..הקטנה הזאת של בן זוגך..אוחח לאכול אותה! איזה שמלת שושבינה משגעת!!!!

המוני מזל טוב יקירה

שרון


----------



## מיצה נבים (28/10/12)

לפני שיעבור לדף הבא, רציתי להגיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למגיבות


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (29/10/12)

אהבתי את הגישה! מזל טוב


----------

